# D3: Reaper of Souls



## orkman (28. August 2013)

so auf der gamescom wurde ja schon das D3 addon gross angekündigt, jedoch finde ich das was bis jetzt gezeigt wurde ehrlich gesagt sehr mau .... auch oder gerade weil es noch lange bis zum erscheinen dauert ... es wird erst 2014 rauskommen ... nähere infos wird es wohl auf der blizzcon geben und 2013 wird es ja anscheinend schon/noch ne beta geben ...
jedoch finde ich es schade dass das max lvl nur um 10 lvl erhöht wird (also von 60 auf 70) und der neue akt (5) mal gerade solange dauern soll wie akt 2 .... ausserdem kommt nur 1 neue klasse hinzu ... ok das addon kostet vllt mal 20-30 euro aber ob sich das wirklich lohnt ? akt 2 spielt man locker flockig in 2-3 stunden durch ... wenn man dann mal hardcore zocken wird ,wie die meisten es wohl nach erscheinen eines blizzard spiels tun, wird man die story in 1 tag locker durch haben und den kreuzritter wohl spaetestens nach 1 woche auch durch das ganze spiel gebracht haben ... und dann kommt wieder nix mehr ... ausserdem sind die meisten sachen die auf der gamescom angekuendigt worden nicht im addon einbegriffen sondern werden als patch von d3 an sich gebracht ... nephalem pruefung, paragon 2.0,...

ehrlich gesagt mag ich d3... in den meisten games habe ich bis jetzt immer gern gefarmt etc... in d3 blieb die motivation bis jetzt auf der strecke da ich immer crap equip bekommen hab und ich ALLES im ah kaufen musste ... die neuen runs in RoS werden da sicher abwechslung bringen

was haltet ihr von dem addon ? werdet ihr es euch holen ?


----------



## Cemesis (29. August 2013)

Ich finde es etwas zu früh ein genaues Urteil darüber zu bilden. Ich schätze Blizzard schon ein, das sie ein Paket entwickeln das eines Addons gerecht wird.

Warten wir mal auf die Blizzcon ab, was da noch alles presentiert wird.


----------



## Imba-Noob (30. August 2013)

Da ich von D3 sehr enttäuscht bin - große Langeweile nach anfänglichem Spaß, schlechte Ausbalancierung und Items, die man nicht gebrauchen kann - werde ich mir das Addon auf keinen Fall kaufen.


----------



## Nataku (31. August 2013)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Da ich von D3 sehr enttäuscht bin - große Langeweile nach anfänglichem Spaß, schlechte Ausbalancierung und Items, die man nicht gebrauchen kann - werde ich mir das Addon auf keinen Fall kaufen.



Da ich das Addon auf der Gamescom bereits angespielt hab, kann ich zumindest deinen letzten Punkt eindeutig widerlegen....es hagelte nur so hochwertige und nützliche Items (durch die neuen smart drops^^).


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. Dezember 2013)

*Release: 25. März 2014

Standardversion: 39,99€*
*Digitale Deluxe Edition: 59,99€
Collector's Edition: 79,99€*


----------



## orkman (23. Dezember 2013)

jau ... bei mir wurde die CE sofort vorbestellt ... jedoch finde ich den preis ein bissl hoch .. zumal blizz ja ne umfrage gemacht hatte ob die leute lieber 70 oder 80 euro dafuer bezahlen wollten und die mehrheit fuer 70 euro war ... und blizz dennoch 80 verlangt xDvom preis her lohnt sie sich schon ... und wiederrum auch nicht ... die goodies rechtfertigen den preis vllt ... wenn man die digital deluxe schaut mit 60 euro ... und bei der CE kriegt man die geile verpackung , das artbook und die musik cd + enstehungsdvd dazu ... das rechtfertigt 100 % 20 euro ...dennoch wuerde ich ne figur oder so zum beispiel viel geiler finden ... das artbook blaettert man ( ich) nur einmal durch , die cd und dvd hoert und sieht man sich einmal an ... ok mit ner figur macht man auch nicht viel mehr ... dennoch waere es geil sich sowas ins regal/vitrine/ auf den schreibtisch zu stellen ...natuerlich faellt der release fuer mich natuerlich wieder mitten in eine periode wo ich nicht viel zeit haben werde und viel arbeit ... heisst ich muss mich entweder extrem vorarbeiten muessen , das spiel sein lassen oder nicht arbeiten ... ich sag nur : " thx OBAMA"ausserdem frage ich mich noch ob ich vorher gold bunkern soll via ah ... wuerde nicht schaden ... das gold verfliegt ja nicht ... und es wird im zweifelsfall einfacher das geld in rl wieder zu verdienen als sie in d3 ros zu erfarmen ...


----------



## Aldaria (24. Dezember 2013)

Der Preis ist schon ein bisschen hoch. Man sollte aber auch berücksichtigen, dass wir nur einmal Zahlen und die Server monatliche kosten verursachen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (26. Dezember 2013)

40 euro, sorry aber wenn man bedenkt, dass 70% der spieler nur im singleplayer verweilen werden, ist das verdammt teuer für etwa 3-4std content, da bietet ja sogar cod mehr mit seinen singleplayer kampagnen


----------



## Theopa (26. Dezember 2013)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> 40 euro, sorry aber wenn man bedenkt, dass 70% der spieler nur im singleplayer verweilen werden, ist das verdammt teuer für etwa 3-4std content, da bietet ja sogar cod mehr mit seinen singleplayer kampagnen



3-4? Ich war bisher wohl kaum ein Vielspieler, bin aber eher bei 300-400 Stunden Spielzeit (was wohl nichtmal 45 minuten pro Tag entspicht), davon wohl 2/3 zu zweit oder zu dritt gespielt. Selbst wenn ich bei RoS nur 100 zusammen bekomme (was ich stark bezweifle), kostet mich die Stunde vllt. 40 cent...

Wer Diablo nur einmal durchspielt der mag einfach das Hack&Slay Prinzip nicht. Und wieso sollte man sich ein Spiel kaufen, dessen Prinzip man nicht mag? Ein Hack&Slay hat man erst dann "durchgespielt", wenn man seinen Charakter nicht mehr, oder nur noch extrem marginal verbessern kann.


----------



## peeping-tom (31. Dezember 2013)

Das AddOn wird alleine nur wegen der Kreuzritter Klasse gekauft.


----------



## Bandit 1 (31. März 2014)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Das AddOn wird alleine nur wegen der Kreuzritter Klasse gekauft.



Der spielt sich auch echt flockig. 

Mal sehen wie er sich im Endgame schlägt.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. April 2014)

Habe gestern eine Legendäre waffe (ein 1h Schwert) gedropt bei dem "meistens" der letzte schlag auf den gegner ein mörder krit ist. und damit meine ich 26mio. schaden aufwärts.
wie gesagt meistens der letzte treffer bevor der gegner sowieso stirbt. also ein fun item.

heute kommt endlich RoS. hoffentlich laufen die server heute durchgehend.


----------



## Lari (1. April 2014)

Gestern gings trotz der DDoS Attacken. Zwar Warteschlange, aber danach liefs problemlos.


----------

